# day 21 blood test results back!



## samina

I phoned for my results I'm over the moon  to say that iv ovulated this month my levels were 41.4!  they used to be 0.6 and 0.4 , i was told i ovulated, because it was a day 21 test does that mean i ovulated  on day 14? and does my levels indicate possible pregnancy?? I'm thinking of doing a four day earlier pregnancy test wh'd ya all think do they work? I'm just scared to test because i might end up disappointed. I'm soo nervous any advice  would be gratefully received has any one got this type of result and achieved pregnancy?...... sorry so many questions !!


----------



## NuttyJo

hi

progesterone peaks at 7 days post ovulation and so it could be that you ov'd on cd14 or slighty before or after. were you using opks to detect the surge? i think as long as you had plent of bms then it shouldnt matter and hopefully you caught the egg   They say anything over 30 means ovulation so your result looks fine. however, it really cannot indicate a possible pregnancy as progesterone levels differ from person to person. When i took clomid my levels were 67 one month and then 87 the next so they tend to vary quite a lot. I would hold off testing and wait till at least cd28, assuming you ovulated on cd14 as this will give the embie time to implant and release the pregnancy hormones for a hpt to detect.

good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I did reply to your post yesterday....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146252.0

As Jo has already said, your levels of 41.4 nmol/l are good and indicate ovulation (anything over 30 nmol/l)....and as progesterone peaks at 7dpo it could indicates that you ovulated "around" cd14.

Unfortunately progesterone can't be used to determine pregnancy as the levels vary so much month to month and woman to woman. I have naturally high progesterone levels....have been between 61-81 nmol/l on natural cycles....lowest I've had was 48 nmol/l and that was first natural cycle after having IVF. When I was on clomid (to boost ie release more eggs as ovulate naturally) & was tested twice, my levels were 103 and 105 nmol/l. My "natural" levels without being pregnant can be higher than a woman who is pregnant....which is why they can't be used as any indication of pregnancy I'm afraid.

The only thing that can confirm pregnancy is an hpt or a beta HCG blood test as this is the hormone that implanted embryo releases.

Whilst Early Response may be used several days before AF is due, they're only about 65/69% accurate when used early (up to 4 days...if use up to 5 days before AF due then accuracy even less). Obviously it's up to you but personally I wouldn't waste my money on these tests and test early......much better to buy an hpt like Clearblue and test when AF is late....or the earliest at 14dpo to ensure a far more accurate result.

Sorry if not completely the answer you were looking for but there really is no way of knowing what's happening......it's great that your results have shown you've ovulated but I'd honestly wait before testing.

Fingers crossed
Natasha


----------



## samina

thanks guys i think i got over exited and a bit ahead of myself!  
i did a runner to my local chemist and brought a early preg test which was negative of course( story of my life!)  which was disappointing but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that Ive finally done it this month. I have not been ovulating in two years i think the weight loss has defiantly helped get my body going again.

I'm going to wait, like you guys have advised. I'm thinking i wont tell my hubby the good news about the test, I don't want to get his hopes up, I'm going to keep it to myself (and you guys of course!). its great to have a place like this i don't know what I'd do without you! :      
sending you lots of hugs and kisses and lots of baby dust


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hey hun

You only had your cd21 test yesterday so that means you're cd22 today.....way way _way_ to early to be testing !

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo....only once an embie has reached blastocyst at 5 days old is it ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later so when 6 days old......and implanted embie has to release enough HCG hormone for an hpt to detect....and if it's a late implanter and doesn't snuggle down until around 12dpo, there won't be enough HCG at this stage.......approx 8dpo (assuming you ovulated on cd14) is very early so do give any possible embies a chance as your embies have only been "ready" to start implanting the last 2 days 

check out this website...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Fingers crossed for you
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## cleg

samina fantastic that the bloods show you have indeed OV'ed  

as the other girls have said it is only a indication of ovulation not pregnancy + N has also stated way to early for a accurate PG test, just hang in there hun  

xxx


----------



## dakota

Well done on your results hun, and step away from the pee sticks       its way to early wait till at least cd28

Good luck hun    

Nikki xx


----------



## samina

thanks guys for all your support ,
Minxy,my day 21 was on Saturday so they advised me to do the test on Wednesday ( the surgery was closed on sat)I recived my results today WED and i tested early which was neg so i must have done it too early i have butterflies in my tummy just hoping,I'm trying my best not to get to overhpefull as i don't want to get depressed over a BFN at the end of the wait, but I'm sure you know its kind of hard not to!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi again

If you cd21 was on Saturday and you had the blood test done on Wednesday that would've been cd25.....

Just seems strange that they're suggesting you be tested on cd25 unless you ovulated later in your cycle (getting progesterone tested cd21 assumes ovulation cd14)......so being tested on cd25 assumes you ovulated on cd18.........


Do you have any idea when you actually ovulated ?  How long are your cycles normally ?

N


----------



## samina

hi there minxy, yes i seem to confuse everyone and myself!!    right here goes.........
my period started on 24th may 2008 i think my GP my day 21 as i worked out recently landed on a Friday and not a Saturday as my doc miscalculated she thought it landed on a Saturday when the surgery could not do a blood test.
SO..... she said i should do it the folowing Monday instead, which i worked out to be day 23. i got the results back which said i oved I'm not sure when all i know is that i got a good day 23 blood result.
I did a four day early test yesterday which was negative.
Today i went to boots just to weigh myself ( i do it every week) by the way i was pleased to see I'd lost 3 pounds ! sorry i don't want to get off track and confuse you even more! 
and i went to the pregnancy test Ilse and discovered a new test where you can find out if your preggers 6 days earlier than your due date. My periods are irregular they come  in 3 month or whenever they feel likemaking and appearance.  This month the doc prescribed me provera to bring one on.
any way about the new test...... i brought one and did it at home i thought it was neg and was about to chuck it in the bin, when lo and behold i looked at it and saw the faintest of lines could it be a possibility or is it simply not true!? Ive given you all my accurate dates could i be pregnant?? or is it way to early? i don't know wether to laugh or cry, honestly this TTC has taken the life out of me! I showed my hubby who said there was defiantly a second line although it was very faint what does this mean??


----------



## cleg

if your AF started 24 May + your prog bloods were done on day 23 this would presume you OV'ed on CD16 which would have been the 8th June so you still are in your 2ww so to speak i would wait at least until sunday before you do another test hun



xxx


----------



## samina

hi there Cleg hope your alright,
so..... you think it might have been a false positive then (can you get one?) it was a 6 day early test and there was a very faint pink line what do you make of that? 
im stressing again calm down samina before you spontanesly combust   !!!!
why do we do it to opurselves girls why do we work ourselves up so much?


----------



## cleg

as far as i am aware the only time you can get a false +tive is when you have had TX that involves a trigger jab (which is HCG-pregnancy hormone) + you test while it is still in your system, there is also evap lines this is why you have to read the test after the time it tells you 

this is why i do not reccomend testing ealry to anyone, the torture it puts ladies through is awful + there is no amount of anyones words that can settle your mind, the only thing that will is when you get a true accurate result when the PG test is done at the right time

hope this is it for you  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Unless the line came up within the recommended time (about 5-10 mins max) then it's likely to be an evaporation line...

www.peeonastick.com

"What's an evaporation line? Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

*The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made. * 
A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid"

Cd1 should be the first day of full flow bleeding and if it starts after about 3pm then you count the following day as cd1.

If you cd1 was on 24 May then you'd be cd27 today......and if your cd23 progesterone test showed ovulation then you'd have ovulated around cd16 (approx) as Cleg has said.....so you'd be about 11dpo today.....very early days.

Although these tests say you can use up to 6 days early they're really not that accuate...if ones you can use up to 4 days early are only 65/69% accurate then personally I'd think these others are much less.....what does it say accuracy is on the small print ? Looking at First Response website it says if used 5 days early it's 62% accurate...

I know it's not easy but I would honestly try not to test again until at least 14dpo......you're putting yourself through unnecessary stress and anxiety by keep testing early. Having been ttc for 5 years I gave up a very very long time ago regards testing early as just don't see the point....only ever test if AF is late (unless I'm having IVF/FET then obviously slightly different).

Fingers crossed for a dark line when you test in a few days.

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## samina

thank you for all th infomation i didn't know that there was so much to learn in the land of TCC! you guys are SO clued up on it i guess its because yo have been through so much and its been a long road. I hope you all  all get your BFP which we are so striving for.    
So Sundays tomorrows my day of testing fingers crossed and all well just have to wait and see.......


----------



## cleg

how did it go hun ?

xxx


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hi girls,

Right been reading the post's and to be honest I'm totally confused now which to be honest isn't hard for me.....

Minxy and cleg seem to be all gend up on this rubbish we are going through so wise minds can you UN confuse me please..

1st day of last period was Thursday 29th May 08. I had day 21 bloods done on Thursday and it was negative so due to have day 24 bloods on Monday (hospital closed for blood Sunday).

Last month I had the same tests day 21 was negative and day 24 positive so I'm a late ovulater possibly ovulating on day 22/23.
We have been having manic bms since Sunday 15th June day 17 am I doing the bms at the right time I'm so confused and I think my mind is trying to convince me that I'm going wrong some where. I'm today on day 24 and totally confused i thought i felt myself ovulating this morn so more bms.
To be honest though for the last couple of days I have had wicked wind and felt very bloated but i guess thats the chlomid wizard for ya...

Please help mere gain my marbles..

Minxy that web link for embryo's was wicked..


----------



## cleg

hi nicola   it is all too easy to get confused believe me you i was the same at one point  

right your progesterone levels idicates that ovulation has occured approx 7 days prior, so if your bloods were taken on CD21 this presumes OV on is on CD14 but your results had'nt indicated ovulation but your bloods on CD 24 indicate you have OV'ed so that indicated approx OV on CD17

right this cycle it showed that again no OV by CD21 bloods, but your bloods this time are going to be taken on CD25 so  you have again OV'ed

i would suggest that you start having BMS earlier in your cycle + not waiting till CD 17, maybe start around CD15 hun + getting as much in as you can   but you havent done anything wrong in these past cycles you have done well  

wishing you luck + sending  for this month

xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

I've been taking agnus castus for 2.5 months now as each month my progesterone levels have increased. This month it was 23! Does that show ovulation, or is it still too low? Im now 12 days past suspected ovulation and have aching abdomen and period pains.


----------



## Raindroplet

I had my ovulation blood test on Thursday (yesterday). I asked how I get the results, and she said to call my doctor's surgery in 3-5 days for the results. I will post my results here. If they are going to tell me over the phone, though, I wonder if this means they'll just tell me whether or not I ovulate? According to the previous posts on this thread, everyone else received letters with more details and numbers on them.  

Also, does anyone know if they check for pregnancy at the same time with this blood test?


----------

